

Monorail.js - Ultra lightweight MVC Framework for Node.js - armnhammer
http://github.com/runexec/monoRail.js

======
lucisferre
Hmm, picking the name of another MVC framework for your framework isn't great.

<http://www.castleproject.org/monorail/>

~~~
InclinedPlane
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_(programming_language)>

~~~
fhwang
It's always strange when you see programmers who don't understand why
namespace collisions are bad.

~~~
InclinedPlane
The annoying part about it is that it's easier than ever to do a search to see
if there will be a collision.

------
my8bird
How is that light weight? let's see it has scripts for skeloton
projects/models/etc, has it's own orm's, and even ships with its own package
manager. that seems like a lot of stuff is you're looking to light weight.

~~~
firefoxman1
_"How is that light weight?"_

Look at the description:

 _"Monorail.js will never force you to install anything not needed for your
project. The goal is to use what you need."_

Plus, it's definitely lighter than express.

~~~
lojack
As far as I can tell, this actually uses express.

~~~
firefoxman1
Ah, I stand corrected. I apologize.

I think if I were to use a node MVC framework built on express, I'd go with
Matador: <http://obvious.github.com/matador/>

~~~
armnhammer
Matador actually looks pretty sweet.

------
armnhammer
Also, here's a list of frameworks for node
[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/modules#wiki-web-
framewo...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/modules#wiki-web-frameworks-
full)

------
samrat
Just wanted to ask: is there any kind of micro-frameworks for Node out there?
Something comparable to Flask(for Python) or Sinatra(for Ruby)?

~~~
Aqueous
I've been using Backbone.js for MV'C' in Node.js and re-using my models on the
client side.

~~~
armnhammer
Also, Geddy might be just as good if not better than backbone.

